# How to do fast turns and edge changes?



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

There isn't much more I can add to snowolf's explanation, but there is a term that the canadian association of snowboard instructors has to refer to this movement of flexion/extension. When you need to transfer from edge to edge you essentially need to 'unwieght' yourself and the board from the snow in order to be able to flip the board over. This movement is aptly called unweighting. There are two types: up unweighting (beginner-intermediate riding), where as you reach the centre of your turns (the line down the middle) you stand up slightly (slight extension) and tranfer your edge. The second type is more aggressive and is called down unweighting and is nearly the opposite of up unweighting. The idea is the same, but the maneouver is much faster and designed to be carried out at higher speed. As you reach the centre line of your turns you keep your upper body stationary and use your knees and ankles to pop the board off of the snow (a slight pop, just enough to transfer). You can then transfer from edge to edge by sucking up your legs as opposed to standing up. When carried you properly you can really really start to rail ridiculously fast turns.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I am a little confused though. Should my legs be extended when the board is parallel with the fall line(pointing down the hill), or should they be extended when I am perpendicular to the fall line, and on edge? I have always been told two different things on this topic. Some people say you should be flexed or crouched when you point down the hill, and others have said you should flex, or stand up a bit, when pointing down the hill(parallel to fall line).

Also, when using the technique to rock back and forth, using both feet, I always seem to catch an edge. I never feel comfortable unless I am using torsional flex. I am going to practice this tomorrow.

I appreciate your all's help.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk if this is helpful, but bomb straight down a blue run...while crouching down very low...as low as you can get...keep just a bit of weight on the nose; then with your elbows/forearms resting on your knees...just do quick little rocking/bouncing motions...mainly flexing the ankles and bouncing on/with your knees...just rising an inch or two...while remaining couched with elbows resting on your knees. It will kind of give the feel of how quick you can go from edge to edge without much extension.


----------

